# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Manual doop universal remote control

## JOUN

Καλημερα 
Ψαχνω κωδικους συσκευων για το Doop Universal Remote Control RCL401
Εχασε τον προγραμματισμο και χωρις manual ειναι αχρηστο..

Ευχαριστω

----------


## GeorgeH

τα επισυνάπτω.

----------

anatoli832 (11-02-16), billnas1 (14-01-17), Bkerest (11-09-17), djntelas (25-04-16), DrGus (07-10-15), elektrik007 (18-03-17), Gus1313 (08-01-22), iii (10-03-17), laz37293 (05-08-16), m0rales (30-09-15), makisfe (29-10-15), matt (23-01-16), meniosathas (02-09-15), Mervian (23-02-16), mtsikis (22-10-17), mxls (17-10-15), naigelbud (13-09-16), nasblack (25-11-17), NassosAl (01-05-18), nikiforos87 (02-01-18), nnaife (26-09-17), samy (29-11-15), tasarasww (23-12-15), TEM (27-05-17), tp1tv (21-04-18), treha (20-05-16), VAGOSK (06-05-16), westside (17-12-15)

----------


## JOUN

Eυχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο,δεν σκεφτηκα οτι υπηρχε περιπτωση να βρω ακρη απο το Πλαισιο..

----------


## age80

Κι εγω JOUN στο πλαισιο εστειλα mail χθες για τα manual που ηθελες και πριν κατι ωρες μου τα εστειλαν οπως και του φιλου παραπανω

----------


## JOUN

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## sportbilly12

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που το ανέβασες

----------


## Panoslianos

Που είναι  τα συνημμένα αρχεία;

----------


## mikemtb73

> Που είναι  τα συνημμένα αρχεία;


Καλως ηρθες.
Post: #2

----------


## daffy1

γειά σας .για το παραπάνω κοντρολ μήπως ξέρετε τον κωδικό για tv TURBOX.?

----------

